# Entry level ice flasher



## SCB502 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm looking to buy an ice flasher but anything more than $300.00 and my wife will kill me. I was wondering if you guys think the vx-1 or the fl-8 are good enough or should i wait to buy a better one.
Also has anyone ever used the Showdown. How does it compare to the other two. I like the idea of the Showdown, especially their cheap new one.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, you're gonna get a million different answers to this one, but, yes, an Fl-8 will fish up to 60 foot of water with a great result. It needs a low power cable if you fish in water less than 10 feet due to power output. Cable just cuts the power to your transducer. That being said, If your gonna get a used one, the Fl-18's are a cats meow also. Works in deeper water with a bottom zoom feature. . Been using one for 7 years now and " WON'T LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT ". As long as you keep the battery charged, it will last for years, I'm still on my original battery. Check around, used ones will start showing up on websites soon as the ice season approaches. Hope this helps, Mike


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with Fishin2 you will get alot of responses on this 1 I would start with what you can afford with than you can always upgrade as you go on.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i bought a new FL-8 about 5 years ago, works great!! friends have splurged and have the 18 and 20...unless you can afford it i see no need for anything more than the FL-8...and you dont need the "s" cable for shallow water!! i use mine in 4-5 foot at ponds with no issues!!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I got a fl 8 about 8 years ago and would not be with out it. The better units are nice, but for starting out you will be happy with it. The thing that will drive you crazy is when you see a fish follow you lure jigging up 7' and still not bite, But at least you know if there are fish under you.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

PM Sent, I have 7 barely used Vexilars and Marcums for sale.I also just received my truckload of Eskimo Ice Shanties last week.Nobody can touch my prices.........Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i have an FL-8SE pro pack (the original pro pack style) with a 19 degree transducer. i paid $299 for it new. i love it, and cant see anything out there that i would want to buy to replace it. now perhaps if my 8SE was broken, i might look into other flashers....but for now "im good". i have used it for about 6 or 7 years. i always charge the battery after every use and charge it a time or two in the off season and still use the original battery. the 8SE goes down to 120'. ("D" mode, 30' scale, x4). i have had an S-cable, tried it a few times, then traded it away. i usually use the 20' or 30' scale. i have used the 18 also. (my Dad has one). if you do happen to get one, a must-have is a 3.5 gallon bucket with a gasketed lid, which has two purposes. 1. a carrying case. 2. a stand for use while fishing. 

good luck with whatever you decide, you have many options! imo i would stay away from the showdown. i dont think the reduced price is worth the trade-off of losing multi-colored information.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

bassmastermjb is the guy to talk too about ice fishing stuff!! allways selling good quality stuff for a great prices


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

iceberg said:


> bassmastermjb is the guy to talk too about ice fishing stuff!! allways selling good quality stuff for a great prices


i concur!!!!!!!!!!!!! mark is a great guy to deal with


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Plus one more - I bought a fishtrap from Mark that was in great condition and still use it..a buddy also bought a shanty from him for a great price.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

heres a nice little video of flashers, gives good insight about transducers and so on


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> PM Sent, I have 7 barely used Vexilars and Marcums for sale.I also just received my truckload of Eskimo Ice Shanties last week.Nobody can touch my prices.........Mark


where is your shop???


----------



## SCB502 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I tried to PM some guys back but I don't have enough posts to be allowed to do it. Will probably buy one when it gets close to Christmas, Santa might even bring me one.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I have been using my Showdown for two years now and I love it. I won't lie about wondering if there is something more with the Vexilar or Marcum flashers, but I can't bring myself to sell my Showdown to find out. So many guys swear by there Vexilars and Marcums, but not many guys talk about their Showdowns. Why? Because not many people own them. I have never seen another one on the ice anywhere I have fished. They have only been out for about 4 years to the best of my knowledge and they are in very limited supply. Try to find a Showdown anywhere by the end of November and you will be disappointed. 

Anyway, the flashers with their color change are cool, but the Showdown accomplishes the same thing by displaying a darker thicker line as the fish swims closer to the center of the cone (nears the jig). It is very easy to see when a fish is nose to nose with your jig. Target separation is 1/2" compared to 2 1/2" with the Vexilars/Marcums. The display is easy to understand since it is vertical like the water column and it is easy to read in both bright sun and dark. The Showdown is silent. No motor running which not only is quiet, but also saves battery. I could go on and on, but I made a short video of the unit in action last year. Check it out. I didn't really demonstrate the features, but you can see how it works. By the way, I just sent the unit in for the upgrade so my two year old unit now works just like the new ones being sold today. I can't wait to see it in action with the new updates. Enjoy the video!






Let me just say one more thing. Whatever you end up with I think you will fall in love with. Whether it is a vexilar, marcum, humminbird, showdown or whatever, they all do the job and whatever you learn on is what you will like the best. The only bad decision you can make is not to buy a unit of some kind. Ice fishing is a whole new game with electronics!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice video...i know where you'll be at first ice  that looks to be a real fun spot.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

chet said:


> Go to the Vexilar company site and look at the factory reconditioned section. Many of these are store overstock returns, you get them at a discount and the same two year warrenty.They ship to Ohio for $10.00 and you avoid the sales tax.



me and buckeye tom got fl8's factory reconditioned a few years back and they are great!


----------

